

The #1 defining characteristic of entrepreneurs - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/the-1-defining-characteristic-entrepreneurs

======
patrickod
"Fortes fortuna adiuvat" - Fortune favours the bold. These things never
change. It's only in recent times that I've tried for things that I know are
most likely out of my reach. In doing so I've met some of the most inspiring
people I've ever known, had great times and created new opportunities for
myself. We make mistakes and fail so that we can learn, and we're usually the
better for it

------
darrennix
I couldn't agree with you more. But I don't think the fear of failure is a
phenomenon exclusive to high-powered MBAs -- I see it every Friday night when
groups of guys stare at a girl for hours but are too afraid of failure to go
talk to her. :)

Does this mean successful entrepreneurs are also good at pickup?

